# Consumer Reports Tractor Ratings Accurate?



## Husq. (Dec 19, 2003)

Scratching my head here while reading these ratings and looking for some type of similar thread or pattern incorporating of all the top rated recommended machines. I’m shocked at the repair graph. Are all Cubs this problem prone? If Cubs are the recognized cream of the MTD lineup-I shudder where that puts the rest of MTD’s products. I have three neighbors who all bought CU's top machine for three years running because they ranked it as the best - the White 1650 and all seem to be happy. Didn't look as sturdy as the Cub though to me.

My Husky seems to have also dropped in their ratings but can’t determine why…

Cannon


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do you have a link to these reports?


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I know that these are online but if I link them they will as for your user name and password and it costs to sign up.

Adam


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't beleive everything that you read. I was a subcriber of their mag until I couldn't take it anymore. I represent serveral brands of products and at times I've had two identicial products to sell with different colors and brand names, the consumer reports people couldn't figure this out or what ( they rated one a lot better than the other). I have had products that they rated number one that sold great because of their recomendations that were okay but definitally not the best for the money. I reccomend that if you read what they say also do a little investigating on your own. Happy New Year.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Cub 1525 and it has almost 45hrs on it and it has not had any problems at all. If i had to buy anouther i would buy the same. In fact ni havent heard anything bad about the Cub Cadet the whole year so i would say dont beleave everything they say. My 2 cent anyway.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

epinion.com has a lot of rating by owners of a pretty good variety of tractors. Have you looked there?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's my take on the whole thing. The current lawn tractors are all very reliable considering this, These machines take a lot of abuse even on a flat, level, smooth yard. Think about all these tractors take. 1st off you are normally running a air-cooled engine a design that in some ways trace back to the 1930's and not much in technical advancment did not happen until the last 5 or so years. 
You are normally depending on either a belt drive (the vast majority) or shaft drive. The decks are almost universal in using a belt to drive them. 
The blades are generally limited in speed for the home owner but they have to be going very fast cut the grass very good. The average blade is probably going at least 200 MPH (I think). 
The deck are definely taking a beating on all the grass and the sand and anything else beating on the underside of deck. 
These are no matter what the name or brand the same (except Deere:truth: ) Yeah different assmebly techniques but they all do the same thing cut grass and do some light hauling.
The ratings on CU tend to be a little bit off in my opinion but they do provide a service in the fact they do report and do survey the members for problem areas. 
I have a 10 year old car with over 200,000 miles and the CU rated as model to Avoid guess what I bought this car new and only last month the transmission started to act up and I have had to replace it. The car is 1994 Plymouth Acclaim and it is the daily driver.:crazysun:


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

It appears to be human nature to want positive affirmation that a purchase decision was correct. Therefore, if a publication comes out and says x is a bad buy, anyone who has bought x feels affronted. IMO, the tractor you buy should be based on utility and emotion, not that different then when your wife buys a pair of shoes. I then don't feel obligated to convince my fellow man to do the same that I did. I've had good luck with my machines and it is not because they were rated good in a magazine or because I am extremely intelligent and good looking. It is because I am LUCKY. You need to buy something that pleases you.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Personaly I don't read reports I buy what turns me on at the moment then make up my own mind. About six or seven years ago I bought an old tired Case hydro the PTO clutch was wore out and so badly worn with all new parts it would not stay togather. My grass was about ten inches tall I would mowe about ten feet and the deck would stop I had a temper tantrum big time. I went and bought a brand new White MTD LT 13. My lawn is very steep half of it so bad I have to mowe crossways because if I try to go down it just sides its rough the rest is an abandon field mostly flat and a lot of brush and trees needless to say I have put the little White trhough seven kinds of hell and it just keeps going. I would not hesitate one heartbeat about buying one again.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

There are some pretty good Cub Cadet reviews over at epinions.com.There is one review for the 2166 that I really like there that guy must really know his tractors.But most are for outdated Cub Cadets some one needs to straighten them out along with CR.But check out the 2166 review anyway.


----------



## Husq. (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't subscribe to CU... I just picked up a hard copy of the CR at the local library to see the reliability ratings, new features and how well they performed under their examination and testing. But after reading all your posts, I may be just wasting my time. 

I'm happy with my machine, a Husky 1542XP. Truth be told, I really wanted a Cub 1527 but did not want to spend an additional $600. Not a single problem in two years with the Husky. Two biggest surprises? The engine is unusually quiet and the deck vacuums and mulches leaves like there is no tomorrow.

Cannon


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *It appears to be human nature to want positive affirmation that a purchase decision was correct. Therefore, if a publication comes out and says x is a bad buy, anyone who has bought x feels affronted. IMO, the tractor you buy should be based on utility and emotion, not that different then when your wife buys a pair of shoes. I then don't feel obligated to convince my fellow man to do the same that I did. I've had good luck with my machines and it is not because they were rated good in a magazine or because I am extremely intelligent and good looking. It is because I am LUCKY. You need to buy something that pleases you. *


I couldn't agree more!:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A pretty good indicator of what are some of the more reliable brands is to keep an eye out to see what the local commercial lawn care guys are using. They go with what makes them the most money and keeps them productive. :money: :call:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cannon _
> *I don't subscribe to CU... I just picked up a hard copy of the CR at the local library to see the reliability ratings, new features and how well they performed under their examination and testing. But after reading all your posts, I may be just wasting my time.
> 
> I'm happy with my machine, a Husky 1542XP. Truth be told, I really wanted a Cub 1527 but did not want to spend an additional $600. Not a single problem in two years with the Husky. Two biggest surprises? The engine is unusually quiet and the deck vacuums and mulches leaves like there is no tomorrow.
> ...


 How do you figure the 1527 is $600.00 more?


----------



## Husq. (Dec 19, 2003)

johndeere -

I paid $1799. for my Husky with free delivery and Lowe's here is charging $2399. for the 1527 plus another $50 for delivery.

Cannon


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Consumer reports is notorious for screwing up their report. I think a much better way of finding out reviews is via websites like epinions.com. I used it when I bought our 61" tv earlier last fall. They had just about every brand and model on there. It was overwhelming for me to pick a Sony. They had the best reviews from people who have had them for a while.

Much better guage in my opinion than some journalism geek who doesn't know jack about what they are reviewing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Consumer reports is notorious for screwing up their report. I think a much better way of finding out reviews is via websites like epinions.com. I used it when I bought our 61" tv earlier last fall. They had just about every brand and model on there. It was overwhelming for me to pick a Sony. They had the best reviews from people who have had them for a while.
> 
> Much better guage in my opinion than some journalism geek who doesn't know jack about what they are reviewing. *


Right on! Listen to a wide variety of people who own and operate the equipment on a weekly basis, not for a few days.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> Right on! Listen to a wide variety of people who own and operate the equipment on a weekly basis, not for a few days


I agree! Good advice there.


----------

